# Bike Around The Clock



## Johann (27. April 2004)

Bald ist es soweit, das 1. BIKE AROUND THE CLOCK 24 Stunden Mountainbikerennen rund um die Schaumburg bei Balduinstein/Limburg.


Es sind noch Startplätze frei, also schnell bei uns vorbeisurfen www.singletrail.net und sich anmelden.


Ausrichter:
 MTB-Team Schaumburg und Biwak-Outdoor-Zentrum

Renntermin :
 12.-13.06.04

Start :
 12.06.04, 16:00Uhr

Zielschluss :
 13.06.04, 16:00Uhr

Veranstaltungsort
 Sportplatz Hausen / Balduinstein / Rheinland-Pfalz / Nähe Limburg (ca. 10 km)

Status :
 Lizenz- und Hobbyfahrer zugelassen

Starter :
 Mindestalter 16 Jahre (bis 18 Jahre nur mit Unterschrift beider Eltern)

Streckenverlauf:
 Rund um den Sportplatz in Hausen

Streckenlänge :
 3,9 km

Höhenmeter :
 95 m je Runde

Meldegebühr :
  30,- / Starter

Meldeschluss
 31.05.2004

Nachmeldungen
 nur auf Anfrage

Anmeldung :
 Im Internet singletrail.net via e-mail mit Überweisung oder im Biwak (Limburg) mit Barzahlung

Wertungen :
 Einzelstarter, Teamwertung (egal wie viele Teammitglieder, max. 6), Damen und Herren


----------



## s-geronimo (10. Mai 2004)

.... wir sind dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [FW] FLO (11. Mai 2004)

hi
wie ist das denn mit der beleuchtung der strecke?
die wird wohl nicht komplett beleuchtet sein oder?
und wenn man im team fährt wie oft darf man dann den fahrer wechseln?
mfg
flo


----------



## s-geronimo (12. Mai 2004)

es ist nur der start/zielbereich beleuchtet.

und soweit ich das weiß, kannst du die fahrer sooft wechseln wie du willst.

gruß

ger  nim


----------



## Johann (13. Mai 2004)

richtig...

die Strecke ist weitesgehend unbeleuchtet, also benötigt man nachts eine Beleuchtung am Bike, hier hat sich ne stinknormale Sigma Mirage oder vergleichsbares schon bestens bewährt... Möglichkeiten zum Akku laden gibts auf jeden Fall.

Der Fahrer kann so oft gewechselt werden wie man Lust und Kraft hat... Und das wird ehrfahrungsgemäß öfter sein, als man im Vorfeld denkt... 

Ich persönlich starte in einem 2er Team... mal schauen wieviel Runden ich dann nach 12 Stunden oder so noch am Stück fahren kann... Die streckendaten stehen auf unserer Päitsch... www.singletrail.net

servus
andy


----------



## s-geronimo (13. Mai 2004)

Johann schrieb:
			
		

> Der Fahrer kann so oft gewechselt werden wie man Lust und Kraft hat... Und das wird ehrfahrungsgemäß öfter sein, als man im Vorfeld denkt...



wir sind die strecke schon mal abgefahren. da die 95hm mehr oder weniger am stück zu bewältigen sind gehe ich auch davon aus, das ein fahrerwechsel tatsächlich öfter ansteht, als man sich das im vorfeld denkt.

außer, man fährt nach unserem motto:

*not 4 win, just 4 fun*

dann kann man's ruhiger angehen lassen    

gruß
ger  nim


----------



## Johann (13. Mai 2004)

s-geronimo schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind die strecke schon mal abgefahren. da die 95hm mehr oder weniger am stück zu bewältigen sind gehe ich auch davon aus, das ein fahrerwechsel tatsächlich öfter ansteht, als man sich das im vorfeld denkt.
> 
> außer, man fährt nach unserem motto:
> 
> ...



alsooooo....

zu zweit fahren wir wohl eher nach dem Motto:

Not 4 win, sondern 4 durchhalten...   

wie war denn der erste eindruck??? ausser, dass das eine Teilstück zur Zeit noch durch Räumfahrzeuge ziemlich versaut ist... das wird aber zum Rennen noch hergerichtet...


----------



## s-geronimo (13. Mai 2004)

Johann schrieb:
			
		

> wie war denn der erste eindruck??? ausser, dass das eine Teilstück zur Zeit noch durch Räumfahrzeuge ziemlich versaut ist... das wird aber zum Rennen noch hergerichtet...



die strecke ist ok; bis auf das erwähnte durcheinander am anfang der downhill-strecke.

ich bin schon mal auf die serpentinen gespannt. da wird sich die spreu vom weizen trennen   
ist bestimmt ein gutes zuschauerstück.    

wo wird eigendlich geparkt/gecampt? der sportplatz alleine reicht da bestimmt nicht aus, oder?

gruß
ger  nim


----------



## Johann (13. Mai 2004)

doch, der Sportplatz müsste ausreichen, angrenzend ist auch noch ein freier Platz, wir erwarten nicht mehr als 15-20 Teams maximal, jedes Team mit im Schnitt 4 Teilnehmern... das passt schon...
kleiner familiärer event der extraklasse, kein geprotze von großveranstaltung, wie man uns halt kennt...


----------



## s-geronimo (16. Juni 2004)

so, nachdem das wochenende vorbei ist; der fehlende schlaf auch wieder eingefahren ist und das bike wieder nach einem bike aussieht (war samstag ne geile schlammschlacht   ) hier mal ein kurzes resumé (schreibt man das so  )

erst mal ein dickes lob an die veranstalter    .
unserer meinung nach hat alles wunderbar geklappt. die strecke war super (wie wär's mit einem lift bei den serpentinen....?) und die stimmung klasse.  
auch die versorgung war gut. wasser/apfelschorle/bananen/äpfel/streußelkuchen und müsliriegel bis zum abwinken und ein reichhaltiges früstück am sonntag morgen
die pastaparty nach dem rennen haben wir leider nicht mehr mitbekommen.

was gefehlt hat war eine ausschilderung für die zuschauer .  ich weiß von einigen leuten, die erst lange suchen mußten bis sie den sportplatz gefunden hatten oder sogar aufgegeben haben und nachhause gefahren sind. selbst nachfragen im ort (b-stein) soll nicht viel gebracht haben.

auch wenn wir keinen der voderen plätze belegt haben (  ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube, wir sind letzter geworden   ) werden wir nächstes jahr sicher wieder dabei sein; vorausgesetzt das ganze findet wieder statt.  

gruß und weiter so

ger  nim


----------



## Johann (16. Juni 2004)

danke danke...

an der beschilderung werden wir arbeiten, wir hatten garkeine, das stimmt, war aber auch irgendwie keine zeit mehr... ;o) sind ja eh erst pünktlich zum rennen fertig geworden... nächstes mal wird alles besser...   
obwohl die leute im ort normalerweise wissen wo der sportplatz ist, und der ja ausgeschildert ist...

das wetter, ja, das war super... hab erst gestern mein bike abgekratzt, weils ja heute wieder auf tour geht... aber irgendwie siehts immer noch sehr mitgenommen aus... aber trotz wetter wahnsinn, wie manche leute durch den downhill gepflügt sind, wie auf schienen, und das bei nem meterhohen morast...

die pastaparty war auch entsprechend kurz, die leute sind doch nach und nach heim ins heijabettchen... ich hab mein bike noch nachhause gefahren, im stehen!!!    

ääähhh, ja, ihr seid guter 12. geworden...    wirklich respekt vor jedem fahrer, es war ein hartes rennen, nicht allein durchs wetter, was einem ja nicht nur beim fahren zu schaffen macht, sondern irgendwann sind die ruhestätten ja auch schlammgefüllt... ich hab im auto gepennt, die kiste sieht aus   

sowas findet auf jeden fall wieder statt!!! aber erst unser MAXC-Trial im Oktober... am 09.10. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

bis dann
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (17. Juni 2004)

moin jungs, respekt vor eurer leistung! und das auch noch bei dem wetter ...  
wieviel km haben die teams eigentlich so zusammengefahren?


----------



## s-geronimo (17. Juni 2004)

moin dave,

bei den teams zwischen 117runden/456,3km/11115hm und 83Runden/323,7km/7885hm
(das waren dann übrigens wir   )
und bei den einzelfahrern zw. 7Runden/261,3km/6365hm und 37Runden/144,3/3515hm.

die liste kann auf www.singletrail.net abgerufen werden.
leider sind da nicht die zeiten der einzelnen fahrer zu sehen.

allerdings beruht das auf die annahme, das die strecke 3,9km lang ist/war. laut unseren tachos waren das aber über 4km; aber darauf kommt's ja nicht unbedingt an.

mein respekt gillt übrigens ganz besonders de einzelfahrern   

satte leistung !!


----------



## Forest (17. Mai 2005)

Ist ja nun bald wieder soweit.
Wir (MTBC-Frankfurt) werden dieses Jahr auch dabei sein   
Gibt's denn schon was Neues von der Orga?

Grüße

Forest


----------



## Johann (17. Mai 2005)

hy,

eure anmeldung hab ich, neues gibts noch nicht, die daten auf unserer homepage sind noch aktuell...

Ausrichterrichter MTB-Team Schaumburg  
Renntermin : 11.-12.06.05 
Start : 11.06.05, 14:00Uhr 
Zielschluss : 12.06.05, 14:00Uhr 
Veranstaltungsort Sportplatz Hausen / Balduinstein / Rheinland-Pfalz / Nähe Limburg (ca. 10 km) 
Status : Lizenz- und Hobbyfahrer zugelassen 
Starter : Mindestalter 16 Jahre (bis 18 Jahre nur mit Unterschrift beider Eltern) 
Streckenverlauf Rund um den Sportplatz in Hausen 
Streckenlänge : 3,9 km 
Höhenmeter : 95 m je Runde 
Meldegebühr :  30,- / Starter 
Meldeschluss 31.05.2005 
Nachmeldungen nur auf Anfrage 
Anmeldung : Im Internet singletrail.net via e-mail mit Überweisung oder im Biwak (Limburg) mit Barzahlung

Falls sich noch Neuerungen ergeben sollten, dann werdet ihr umgehend informiert, bis dahin, schön fleißig trainieren... ;o)


----------



## Forest (17. Mai 2005)

Johann schrieb:
			
		

> hy,
> 
> eure anmeldung hab ich, neues gibts noch nicht, die daten auf unserer homepage sind noch aktuell...



Hi Johann,

gibt's denn keine Starterliste im Netz?
Wie sieht's denn aus mit der Zeitnahme, sind die einzelnen Rundenzeiten einzusehen, bzw. gibt's während des Rennens Zwischenstände? Ansonsten wären wir auf eigene Rundentabellen angewiesen.

Gruß

Forest


----------

